# Régularisation



## Nany88 (9 Août 2022)

Slt les filles 
Petite questions lorsqu'il y a eu 2 avenant au contrat et qu'il y a une fin de contrat... Comment faire la regul sur quoi ce basé ? Quel taux horaires ect.... 
Je suis perdu


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous vous baser sur les périodes travailler 

De date X a date X  contrat initial

De date Y a Y 1 er avenant

De date ZA A 2 ieme avenant


----------



## Nany88 (9 Août 2022)

Mon contrat initial est du 6 décembre 
En janvier 1er avenant 
En mars 2eme avenant. 
Je n'ais pas fait de régularisation à chaque avenant j'avoue que sa me pre'd la tête à chaque fois les calcul... 
Mais la fin de contrat pas prévue bien sûr donc je vouais faire le calcul regul mais j'avoue que je suis perdu. 
De de date X à X =semaine travailler 
1er avenant daté y a y =semaine travailler 
2Ème avenant date z à z=semaine travailler. 
Et que faire e'suite avec tte ces semaine travailler ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour

La régularisation c'est la comparaison entre les heures réellement travaillées (sans remettre en cause les termes du contrat, par exemple, une arrivée tardive ou  une absence non justifiée), et les heure payées par la mensualisation. ((moins les heures d'absence justifiées).
Faites deux colonnes, A : heures travaillées et assimilées B heures mensualisées - absences déduites=
Donc en janvier vous avez travaillé XX heures et été payé yy heures.
Février IDEM;

Là vous faites un premier bilan en additionnant les deux colonnes et en comparant le résultat 
Exemple, Colonne A : 305 heures Colonne B 270H. Montant 1  = +35 heures 

Mars, avril etc... même chose jusqu'à la fin du contrat.
Exemple Colonne A 700h Colonne B  : 710h : = Montant 2 = -10h

Régularisation Montant 1 - montant b = 35 -10 = 25 heures à régulariser.

25H X taux horaire brut = montant de la régul.


----------



## Chissy (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Une question pour la régulation, est-ce uniquement les contrats en année incomplète qui sont concernés?
Merci s'avance pour vos réponses .


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Oui conventionnellement


----------



## Nounousympa (16 Août 2022)

Le taux horaire est celui en vigueur le jour du paiement de la régularisation.


----------



## Dorelice (16 Août 2022)

Tous les contrats sont soumis  a une régularisation
Car que ça soit année complète ou incomplète, c’est lissé dans l’année…. Après je peux aussi me trompée mais je l’ai toujours fait


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour non, sauf si planning irrégulier en année complète et mention notée au contrat en tant que clause supérieure, on ne fait de régularisation de salaire uniquement en année incomplète.


----------

